# Looking to rent / Logan co. area



## onpoint (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking for a place to rent for 2 weeks (Oct.27-Nov. 10) for 2 hunters with dogs near Napoleon. Please call 740-504-0033, Chuck.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Check your PMs.


----------

